# VUDU error 28 Timeout



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Anyone else start getting this recently? I have a Roamio Pro and VUDU has worked great for months. Came home from vacation yesterday and I started getting this error.

I also thought I saw a post about a new VUDU app for the Roamios, can this be part of the problem.

Apologies if I missed a post but I couldn't find anything on the subject.

Thanks,
-DPF


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

I do not believe that the Vudu app has been updated recently. I normally use the apps on my Bolt but just tried Vudu on my base Raomio and didn't see any issues, but I just played a few trailers.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks. Yes, it does not get pst the Loading screen for the Vudu app. It times out and gives the error code. Apparently this is not uncommon for many platforms. I'll likely have to go through VUDU to get it fixed from what I'm reading.

-DPF


----------



## Patrickcg (Jul 15, 2003)

I have seen the error, but then my screen loads and Vudu works fine. I hope it doesnt start crashing mine


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

I still can't get int to Vudu, same problem remains.

Started working with their tech support, but not going well. 

There is no way to remove the Vudu app and then reinstall it on a tivo is there? None that I know of, just unchecking it in the video providers list, then rechecking. However that does not reinstall it.

-DPF


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DPF said:


> I still can't get int to Vudu, same problem remains.
> 
> Started working with their tech support, but not going well.
> 
> ...


You could try deactivating your Vudu account (under Account and System information). I would also do a service connection and then a soft reboot after deactivating the account and then try to go back into Vudu.

Good Luck,


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks. The deactivating the account was what I was looking for as a next step. Did not know how to do it. Uninstall would be preferred, but as far as I know that is not an option on a tivo. Hopefully the acount reset will be enough to fix the issue.

Of course this happens right when Star Wars comes out on digital and I have two young sons chomping at the bit .

-DPF


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

DPF said:


> Thanks. The deactivating the account was what I was looking for as a next step. Did not know how to do it. Uninstall would be preferred, but as far as I know that is not an option on a tivo. Hopefully the acount reset will be enough to fix the issue.
> 
> Of course this happens right when Star Wars comes out on digital and I have two young sons chomping at the bit .
> 
> -DPF


Good luck lets us know how it works out.

Regarding Star Wars, because it is a Disney movie if you create a Disney Movies Anywhere account you can link it to Vudu & Amazon (and others) and any Disney movie you have purchased (not rented) from one service will show up in any of the other link services. So if you don't get Vudu fix now you could buy the movie from Amazon and still watch it on you TiVo.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Sadly, still no joy. I'm going to have to spend some quality time with vudu support to get this fixed. I have no issues with any other streaming service.

It doesn't even make it to the login, can't connect to vudu at all. It just times out when attempting to first connect. Even after account removal and reboot.

Thanks for the tip on the Disney anywhere, I was able to connect them and use Amazon for viewing the vudu purchased movie so the kids are sated.

-DPF


----------



## bbeeman (Apr 18, 2016)

I had the same problem. other apps such as Netflix and Amazon worked fine, so I knew it wasn't internet problem. 
I went online to the VUDU website on my computer and signed into my account, and under Manage Devices, I deactivated the Tivo Box as a device. Then I got an email from VUDU telling me the device had been deactivated. That email gave me an option to Reactivate the device, which I did.
Went back to the TV and restarted VUDU, and it works fine. We will see if it is still OK later tonight.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Thanks, I'll try this. I still haven't gotten this resolved, though it hasn't been a priority.

Need to get it fixed as eventually the wife will want to rent something, causing a criticality spike.

-DPF


----------



## bbeeman (Apr 18, 2016)

Well, never mind. When I went back later that evening, it would not connect - same error code. Tried the deactivate/activate process again this morning, and still get error code. So I guess that fix is not a fix.
Sorry.

Having to use Amazon video instead.


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

Yes, after deleting the device and opening vudu log back in, I got in once. Then it was back to timing out.

I've been escalated at vudu, whatever that actually means. Unfortunately I don't have any time to work on resolving this. I'll post an update if anything new occurs.

Thanks! 
-DPF


----------



## bbeeman (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice to know you have been "escalated". I have not even been acknowledged by VUDU - other than the initial automatic email saying they have received my email and how important it is to them. Apparently not that important - its been over a week with nothing back at all, even after I sent in additional information from the error screen.
I got into VUDU once - logged in and searched around - but after exiting have not been able to get back in. Luckily, I have not bought anything from them recently, because I definitely would not be able to watch my purchases.


----------



## spaldingclan (Aug 22, 2012)

so I get a hardware error on my upstairs Tivo ever since I upgraded the hard drive...tivo says theres nothign they can do and yes, they can sense I upgraded the drive...the guy said"I see youre using an unsupported hard drive..."


----------



## DPF (Mar 20, 2003)

*UPDATE*

Well, I solved my problem. I finally had some time to troubleshoot and since I was starting to get some wonkiness from other apps, I was of the mind it wasn't a vudu issue. For example, Amazon video started getting unreliable in a bedroom and was buffering more often in the living room than it ever had.

So, I went in and changed the DNS servers on my router from my default (ISP DNS server) to the GoogleDNS servers (8.8.8.8 and 8.8.4.4). Applied change. Went and opened up Vudu, all was well. Exited vudu then went back in no problem. Exited again, went back in and started a movie, no problem. Went upstairs and reactivated vudu on the tivo minis without issue. Amazon now also working fine everywhere. No buffering or failure to start shows (upstairs I was getting sound but no video at times).

Seems my ISP DNS was getting a bit bogged down and vudu was the first to be affected. Now I'm back to full functionality.

Wanted to post the update for any others having similar struggles.

Thanks,
-DPF


----------

